# Ecran qui clignote sur MacBook Black



## r1bayah (21 Août 2006)

Salut,

Ca fait maintenant 1 semaine que j'ai mon MacBook noir, et je remarque que l'écran scintille légèrement, comme un espèce de clignotement très léger de la luminosité.

Apparemment je ne suis pas le seul dixit le forum US d'Apple :
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=582480&tstart=0

J'ai bien cherché sur le forum de Mac Generation, mais en vain...

Est-ce que vous avez déjà eu le cas?

Par contre j'ai remarqué que çà me le faisait beaucoup moins depuis la mise à jour du SMC.

Merci.


----------



## kisco (21 Août 2006)

et si tu 
1/ éteint le Mac
2/ retire tous les périphériques branchés
3/ enleve la batterie et l'alimentation
4/ garde appuyé sur le bouton de démarrage pendant 30 secondes
5/ rebranche l'alimentation uniquement et redémarre

est-ce que ca change quelque chose ?


----------



## r1bayah (21 Août 2006)

Et bien je pense pouvoir confirmer que depuis que j'ai mis à jour le firmware du SMC, je n'ai plus de clignotement...
Malgré tout, j'ai tout de même fait ta manip...

Le fait d'appuyer sur le bouton 30s, c'est pour décharger les composants?


----------



## kisco (22 Août 2006)

r1bayah a dit:
			
		

> Et bien je pense pouvoir confirmer que depuis que j'ai mis à jour le firmware du SMC, je n'ai plus de clignotement...
> Malgré tout, j'ai tout de même fait ta manip...
> 
> Le fait d'appuyer sur le bouton 30s, c'est pour décharger les composants?


exactement, décharger l'electricité des composants et l'electricite statique qui pourrait poser des soucis


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Août 2006)

Idem. Sur un macbook blanc.

Sauf que chez moi, l'&#233;cran clignote depuis la derni&#232;re mise &#224; jour. Une id&#233;e? Parce que si il doit retourner en SAV je risque vraiment de mal le prendre. Enfin, probablement pas d'autre solution, &#231;a doit &#234;tre la carte video.

Je commence &#224; penser que la qualit&#233; mac est pitoyable. Juste un vague echos, qui se trompe en maugr&#233;ant "c'est pire ailleurs". :hein:


----------



## nepto (26 Août 2006)

Ce que je comprends pas c'est pourquoi vous précisez la couleur du macbook en question, ça n'a rien a voir...
Comme si la couleur était un facteur de défaut matériel.

Bon ben alors évitez les macbook noir parce que dans mon cas ça whine.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Août 2006)

Très constructif, merci de ton intervention.  

Mais puisque qu'on est là pour jouer sur les mots, je te dirais que non: une couleur ça se voit.


----------



## chupastar (22 Octobre 2006)

Moi aussi j'ai cet &#233;cran qui scintille, c'est surtout visible quand je sort mon Macbook de veille...

J'ai r&#233;cemment ajout&#233; de la m&#233;moire &#224; mon Macbook est-ce que le probl&#232;me peut venir de l&#224;?

Merci.


----------



## jibouille09 (23 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour &#224; tous, j'ai un macbook blanc de "1&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration", ce qui signifie qu'il est deja parti en SAV pour cause d'extincion inopin&#233;e... quelques jours apres je l'ai r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; et tout allait tres bien mais la depuis hier soir j'ai des problemes avec la luminosit&#233; de l'&#233;cran...en fait la luminosit&#233; saute, notamment quand l'image affich&#233;e est relativement claire....cela est extremement g&#234;nant car on ne fait vite attention qu'&#224; ca... le pire c'est peut etre quand il va se mettre en veille...car l'image qui en g&#233;n&#233;ral s'assombrit un peu se met l&#224; completement &#224; clignoter...

Je ne sais plus quoi faire...j'ai vu plus haut qu'en effectuant la mise &#224; jour de la SMC le probl&#232;me pouvait etre r&#233;solu....je l'ai fait et il est vrai qu'apres ca a remarch&#233; nickel...je me suis donc couch&#233; l'esprit tranquille mais l&#224; ce soir...rebelotte....je ne sais vraiment plus quoi faire...je pense qu'il va repartir en SAV demain....snifff

Si vous avez une solution tenez moi quand meme au courant

Merci


----------



## chupastar (26 Octobre 2006)

jibouille09 a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous, j'ai un macbook blanc de "1&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration", ce qui signifie qu'il est deja parti en SAV pour cause d'extincion inopin&#233;e... quelques jours apres je l'ai r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; et tout allait tres bien mais la depuis hier soir j'ai des problemes avec la luminosit&#233; de l'&#233;cran...en fait la luminosit&#233; saute, notamment quand l'image affich&#233;e est relativement claire....cela est extremement g&#234;nant car on ne fait vite attention qu'&#224; ca... le pire c'est peut etre quand il va se mettre en veille...car l'image qui en g&#233;n&#233;ral s'assombrit un peu se met l&#224; completement &#224; clignoter...
> 
> Je ne sais plus quoi faire...j'ai vu plus haut qu'en effectuant la mise &#224; jour de la SMC le probl&#232;me pouvait etre r&#233;solu....je l'ai fait et il est vrai qu'apres ca a remarch&#233; nickel...je me suis donc couch&#233; l'esprit tranquille mais l&#224; ce soir...rebelotte....je ne sais vraiment plus quoi faire...je pense qu'il va repartir en SAV demain....snifff
> 
> ...


Le solution je pense va &#234;tre le SAV (le miens part tout de suite en SAV, mais je ne sais aps s'ils vont pouvoir me r&#233;gler deux probl&#232;me &#224; la fois, l'extinction inopin&#233; et ce fameux clignotement).

Toitefois mon probl&#232;me est diff&#233;rent du tiens car moi &#231;a ne le fait qu'au d&#233;but, donc &#224; l'allumage et &#224; la sortie de veille. Ce n'est pas permanent.


----------



## xao85 (26 Octobre 2006)

C'est pas vrai encore un pbm de plus sur ce macbook... je sens que dès que le mien revient il part en vente.


----------



## Paradise (26 Octobre 2006)

C'est sur que le macbook est pas super au point encore en plus les probl&#232;mes de couleurs et maintenant de Craquelures


----------



## samoussa (26 Octobre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> C'est pas vrai encore un pbm de plus sur ce macbook... je sens que dès que le mien revient il part en vente.


gaffe qu'il tombe pas en rade entre les 2 
RAS pour ce qui est du clignotement sur le mien. Dalle superbe


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Octobre 2006)

Mon Macbook revient juste de réparation, où il y passé 2 semaines à cause du problème d'extinction innopinée et de clignotement de l'écran.

Ils ont fait une update SMC, et changer le refroidisseur. 
Je le réutilise que depuis 1heure, donc le feedback attendra demain.


----------



## Dolerho (26 Octobre 2006)

J'ai le même problème sur mon MacBook, c'est parfois très énervant d'ailleurs !


----------



## chupastar (27 Octobre 2006)

Atlante a dit:


> Mon Macbook revient juste de réparation, où il y passé 2 semaines à cause du problème d'extinction innopinée et de clignotement de l'écran.
> 
> Ils ont fait une update SMC, et changer le refroidisseur.
> Je le réutilise que depuis 1heure, donc le feedback attendra demain.


J'ai emmen&#233; le mien au SAV hier pour exactement les m&#234;mes probl&#232;mes que toi. J'esp&#232;re que &#231;a aura r&#233;gl&#233; tes probl&#232;mes, au moins je garderais espoir pour le mien...


----------



## comte zero (8 Novembre 2006)

Atlante a dit:


> Mon Macbook revient juste de réparation, où il y passé 2 semaines à cause du problème d'extinction innopinée et de clignotement de l'écran.
> 
> Ils ont fait une update SMC, et changer le refroidisseur.
> Je le réutilise que depuis 1heure, donc le feedback attendra demain.



alors, ça donne quoi depuis la réparation ?
Mon macbook agé de 4 semaines commence à avoir les mêmes symptomes d'écran qui clignote.


----------



## xao85 (8 Novembre 2006)

Les nouveaux macbook ne seteignent plus complétement... Ils séteigent et se rallument trop bien! Bon je sorts!


----------



## chupastar (9 Novembre 2006)

Bon, le mien revient de SAV, ils m'ont chang&#233; la pi&#232;ce pour &#233;viter les extinctions innopin&#233;es et m'ont dit qu'ils n'ont plus vu ce probl&#232;me de "clignotement" une fois la pi&#232;ce chang&#233;e. Hors moi je vois toujours le probl&#232;me. Je vais leur ramener le mois prochain.


----------



## xao85 (9 Novembre 2006)

Moi pas de clignotement... pour l'instant... et jai subit la même réparation que toi!


----------



## chupastar (10 Novembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Moi pas de clignotement... pour l'instant... et jai subit la même réparation que toi!


Et tu avais les scintillement (ce mot est plus adapt&#233; que "clignotement") avant?


----------



## Ax6 (10 Novembre 2006)

Moi perso, avec un mackbook Noir (oui parce que le fait qu'il soit noir plut&#244;t que blanc permet de mieux voir les variations d'intensit&#233; lumineuses de l'&#233;cran :mouais: _avis personnel_) ca n'a jamais scintill&#233;, clignot&#233; sans que je le lui demande 

Et oui, mon MB fait expr&#232;s de clignoter ... tant qu'&#224; faire, &#224; chaque message d'erreur il clignote : En m&#234;me temps c'est une option que l'on peut activer, et sachant que la derni&#232;re mise &#224; jour a d&#233;sactiv&#233; pas mal d'options sur mon mien &#224; moi (genre clic droit quand on met les 2 doigts, vous au fond arr&#234;tez de vous marrer, z'avez l'esprit mal tourn&#233; ou quoi ?!) Il se pourrait bien que si vous aviez cette option la mise &#224; jour l'ai d&#233;sactiv&#233;? nan


----------



## gondawa (10 Novembre 2006)

ce clignotement, je le décrirai comme un effet de vague dans l'écran quand la luminosité est faible (juste avant de se mettre en veille par exemple). On voit tres nettement mais selon un certain angle des vagues plus claires qui ballayent l'écran.

Voila ce que je vois moi. Cependant, luminosité normale et rien ne se voit...


----------



## xao85 (10 Novembre 2006)

chupastar a dit:


> Et tu avais les scintillement (ce mot est plus adapté que "clignotement") avant?



nan... enfin jpense pa!


----------



## chupastar (11 Novembre 2006)

Bon, moi ce n'est pas pareil alors, &#231;a se passe uniquement au d&#233;marrage et au retour de veille. La luminosit&#233; de l'&#233;cran scintille, elle diminue et revient successivement &#224; la normale pendant un court instant. C'est visible mais pas trop non plus...


----------



## xao85 (14 Novembre 2006)

Okai jai compris, je lai pas ça!!! Dsl pour toi! Enfin si ça nintervient qu'à ces moments là ça va!


----------



## sandrine91 (14 Novembre 2006)

les clignotements doivent être normaux......c'est bientôt Noel .....  (Macbooks équipés d'une guirlande électrique)
Bon, je sors aussi ...


----------



## comte zero (14 Novembre 2006)

Suite &#224; la mise &#224; jour du SMC (V1.1), mon &#233;cran de macbook est rest&#233; sage pendant quelques jours, sans aucunes variation de luminosit&#233;.
Hier soir (5 jours plus tard), rebelote les variations reviennent doucement.
Pour le moment c'est leger, mais j'ai bien peur que cela r&#233;aparaisse bien plus fort (comme avant la MAJ) 

J'ai tout d'abord cru que la maj SMC solutionnait le probleme, rat&#233; !

Qu'elles genres de r&#233;init ont pu &#234;tre effectu&#233;es pour l'intall de la nouvelle version de SMC, qui _pourrait_ expliquer ces 5 jours de r&#233;pis ?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (14 Novembre 2006)

B&#233;n&#233;ficiant d'une exp&#233;rience assez grande et d'un haut degr&#233; d'accr&#233;ditation dans le domaine du "clignotement/ scintillement" de l'&#233;cran du Macbook Blanc, je peux m'opposer aux dires de certains. 
Non ce n'est pas un scintillement occasionnel. Ca clignote vraiment. C'est comme quand vous baissez et augmentez la luminosit&#233;, mais en plus beaucoup plus rapide. 
Pour le ph&#233;nom&#232;ne de "vague", je ne sais pas. J'ai pas eu l'impression moi.

Les clignotements ont tendance &#224; s'aggraver lorsque que le Macbook est allum&#233;, et &#224; s'aretter lorsqu'il est &#233;teind.

Hum, bref, c'est horriblement chiant.   Pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas, ce probl&#232;me est &#224; la vision ce que le whine et le moo sont &#224; nos oreilles. Limite pire. 

PS: Mon clavier et mon trackpad ne marche plus, c'est normal? Seul le bouton marche/arr&#234;t fonctionne encore. (plus de lumi&#232;re verte au dessus de la touche maj, plus aucune r&#233;action m&#234;me durant le d&#233;marage) .  J'ai appuy&#233; sur le mauvais bouton?  
Non parce que &#231;a, c'est au toucher ce que le clignotement est &#224; la vision. P&#233;nible.
PS2: Vous ne savez pas pourquoi ils ont utilis&#233;s des ordinateurs Apple pour produire le "Sixi&#232;me Sens"? Moi si.


----------



## guiguilap (14 Novembre 2006)

Le mac ne bugge jamais ? J'arrive a penser le contraire...


----------



## Ax6 (15 Novembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> Le mac ne bugge jamais ? J'arrive a penser le contraire...


 

Qui a dit que les mac ne bugguez jamais ? 

ils bugguent juste 10 000 fois moins qu'un PC, sauf que chez Windows, personne ne s'en étonne, donc moins de discussions sur des forums (beaucoup moins d'aide aussi) et plus d'abonnements réparations chez Boulanger à 95 euros de l'heure :rateau

Enfin ...:sleep:


----------



## samoussa (25 Janvier 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> gaffe qu'il tombe pas en rade entre les 2
> RAS pour ce qui est du clignotement sur le mien. Dalle superbe



Et bien j'en profite pour me répondre personnellement : Mon macbook scintille à donf depuis Quelques semaines. Le phénomène est de plus en plus accentué.


----------



## Adri1 (7 Février 2007)

Pareil pour moi, de plus en plus. Est-ce que le problème est déjà reconnu par apple?


----------



## fredintosh (22 Février 2007)

Tiens, chez moi, depuis quelque temps &#231;a le fait aussi parfois en sortie de veille, mais un court instant (macbook 1&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration). Mais l&#224;, &#231;a vient de le faire plus longtemps que d'habitude (1 minute de l&#233;gers scintillements al&#233;atoires). Maintenant, c'est stable. Ouf ! C'est un peu le m&#234;me effet (en plus soft) qu'un n&#233;on qui clignote avant de s'allumer totalement.

Mais je pr&#233;cise que cette fois, ce r&#233;veil est un peu particulier car il fait suite &#224; une recharge compl&#232;te de la batterie apr&#232;s l'avoir laiss&#233;e se d&#233;charger compl&#232;tement pour la r&#233;&#233;talonner.
(d'ailleurs, j'ai l'impression que ce r&#233;&#233;talonnage n'a pas march&#233;, la charge est bien &#224; 100&#37; mais sur une capacit&#233; de la batterie rest&#233;e &#224; 44% :mouais:, mais bon c'est un autre probl&#232;me)
Y aurait-il un lien entre la dur&#233;e de la mise en veille, ou le mode de recharge de la batterie, et ces clignotements ?


----------



## chupastar (22 Février 2007)

J'ai emmen&#233; le miens au SAV, ils m'ont dit que c'est s&#251;rement un probl&#232;me de r&#233;tro-&#233;clairage... j'attends qu'ils me rappellent.


----------



## samoussa (22 Février 2007)

je l'ai emmen&#233; une premiere fois chez mon revendeur (qui est maintenant mon ex revendeur) et ils n'ont...rien vu en 2 semaines de test 
Je l'ai ramen&#233; chez moi et en moins de 10 minutes &#231;a se reproduit. Du coup j'ai directement appel&#233; Apple qui m'a envoy&#233; chez un reparateur agr&#233;&#233;, en pronostiquant un probleme d'inverter (pi&#232;ce qui g&#232;re le retro-eclairage ) j'attends donc de le r&#233;cup&#233;rer d'ici une semaine.


----------



## chupastar (22 Février 2007)

Moi je l'avais emmen&#233; une premi&#232;re fois pour le probl&#232;me d'extinction inopin&#233;e (c'est comme &#231;a qu'ils l'ont appel&#233;e?), en m&#234;me temps je leur est pr&#233;cis&#233; que mon &#233;cran avait un probl&#232;me ce qui a &#233;t&#233; not&#233; sur la feuille de prise en charge.
Quand ils m'ont rendu mon portable ils m'ont dit ne pas avoir vu de probl&#232;me une fois la pi&#232;ce concernant l'extinction chang&#233;e. Idem, j'arrive chez moi et je vois tout de site que le soucis est toujours pr&#233;sent. L&#224; je suis all&#233; chez un autre r&#233;parateur et je lui ai montr&#233; le probl&#232;me sous ses yeux de telle mani&#232;re qu'ils ne puisse pas le nier et me traiter d'hallucinateur (l&#224; oui, c'est un terme que je viens d'inventer)...

Voil&#224; pour ma petite histoire!


----------



## Adri1 (7 Mars 2007)

Bon enfin du concret, le mien le faisant de plus en plus je l ai ramené dans un apple store, résultat, changement de carte mère, pour l'instant ça a l'air bon  temps de réparation 1 semaine


----------



## xao85 (7 Mars 2007)

Il s'améliore dans les centres de réparation!!!


----------



## samoussa (7 Mars 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Il s'am&#233;liore dans les centres de r&#233;paration!!!



Ah mais attends une minute 

Suite de mon histoire (voir plus haut)

Le centre de r&#233;paration m'envoye un mail pour m'annoncer que ma machine est pr&#234;te. Le lendemain matin je m'y rends donc afin de la r&#233;cuperer. Je l'ouvre...clac! Je le referme...re clac!! Un claquement dans la charni&#232;re  Je le fais remarquer &#224; la secr&#233;taire qui vient de me rendre la machine:  
- Je vais le montrer &#224; un technicien
Elle revient au bout de 5 minutes :
- Vous pouvez revenir cet apr&#232;s midi ?
- Bah non je ne peux pas, il peut peut &#234;tre regarder maintenant...
- Bah monsieur, le technicien a du travail...
-  oui bah moi aussi, j'ai d'ailleurs pris 2 heures de mon temps de travail pour venir recuperer une machine dont vous m'avez dit qu'elle &#233;tait pr&#234;te or visiblement elle ne l'est pas.
Elle repart visiblement &#233;nerv&#233;e et revient au bout de 2 minutes et me dit de repasser dans un heure.

Une heure plus tard je reviens. Elle me rend ma machine que je mets dans mon sac; Je. rentre dans ma voiture puis..."mue par une sorte de 6eme sens" je r&#233;ouvre ma housse et allume l'ordinateur. Et l&#224;... je m'aper&#231;oit que le upper top case (partie de la coque qui englobe le trackpad et l'habillage superieur de l'interieur de l'ordi) est enfonc&#233; au coin en bas &#224; droite,d&#233;form&#233;...comme d&#233;fonc&#233; &#224; force d'avoir &#233;t&#233; enfonc&#233; trop brutalement.
Je retourne les voir "qq peu &#233;nerv&#233;" par la situation, chope directement un technicien et lui montre l'objet du d&#233;lit.
- Vous trouvez &#231;a normal ? 
- Je vais le montrer &#224; un technicien

J'attends un quart d'heure et vois mon macbook revenir affubl&#233; de la pi&#232;ce chang&#233;e. La secr&#233;taire me le rendant &#224; la va vite en ma lan&#231;ant un truc du genre: " Au plaisir" 
J'en hallucine toujours. Surtout si l'on sait que le trackpad ne fonctionne plus, que j'ai d&#251; recontacter un autre sevice SAV qui bien plus courtois a pris RDV avec moi pour un echange du upper top case en une heure pas plus. 

ON CROIT REVER


----------



## xao85 (7 Mars 2007)

Halluciant!!!     je compatis cher Samoussa car toi aussi t'en a déjà baver avec les SAV...   . Je sais pas trop quoi te dire, sauf que j'espère que t'as un macbook niquel maintenant?!


----------



## samoussa (8 Mars 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Halluciant!!!     je compatis cher Samoussa car toi aussi t'en a déjà baver avec les SAV...   . Je sais pas trop quoi te dire, sauf que j'espère que t'as un macbook niquel maintenant?!



Prochain probleme je demande une echange


----------



## chupastar (8 Mars 2007)

En ce qui concerne le scintillement, j'ai emmené le miens à un apple center, ils m'ont appelé en me disant qu'ils ont changé l'écran, je vous dirait ce qu'il en est quand je l'aurais entre les mains.


----------



## Dolerho (11 Mars 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

La tr&#232;s sympa &#233;quipe de l'Apple Center de Rennes &#224; pris en charge mon MacBook pour jaunissement + d&#233;faillance du clic. J'ai notifi&#233; le scintillement, j'esp&#232;re qu'ils vont changer mon &#233;cran !


----------



## samoussa (11 Mars 2007)

personnellement mon pb de scintillement n'a pas été résolu par un changement d'ecran, mais d'inverter, et maintenant ça ne scintille plus.


----------



## chupastar (11 Mars 2007)

C'est quoi un inverter?


----------



## samoussa (11 Mars 2007)

chupastar a dit:


> C'est quoi un inverter?



C'est la pi&#232;ce qui g&#232;re tout le retro eclairage du mbook


----------



## chupastar (11 Mars 2007)

Quand j'ai montr&#233; le probl&#232;me au mec de la r&#233;paration il dit "ah, &#231;a doit venir du r&#233;tro &#233;clairage..." donc je pense qu'il a du le v&#233;rifier avant de faire quoi que ce soit, enfin j'esp&#232;re!


----------



## fredintosh (19 Mars 2007)

Suite au scintillement chronique de l'&#233;cran de mon MacBook au r&#233;veil, je me pr&#233;parais psychologiquement &#224; emmener mon MacBook en SAV, mais...
...depuis quelque temps, il a de nouveau un comportement tout &#224; fait normal.

Je pose donc les hypoth&#232;ses suivantes :

1&#176; Mon MacBook a une &#226;me. Il a devin&#233; que j'allais l'envoyer en SAV et comme il n'aime pas les docteurs, il a d&#233;cid&#233; de gu&#233;rir spontan&#233;ment. Ou alors c'est un vilain farceur.

2&#176; Le ph&#233;nom&#232;ne est compl&#232;tement al&#233;atoire, &#231;a s'en va et &#231;a revient, c'est fait de tout petits riens, etc.

3&#176; Plus s&#233;rieusement, le ph&#233;nom&#232;ne pourrait &#234;tre li&#233; &#224; la m&#233;t&#233;o, si le MacBook subit r&#233;guli&#232;rement des contrastes chaud-froid lors de son transport : le scintillement est apparu chez la plupart d'entre nous en hiver, et chez moi, il semble avoir disparu lorsque le temps &#233;tait plus doux ces derniers jours.
&#199;a peut para&#238;tre tir&#233; par les cheveux, mais &#231;a vaut le coup de se poser la question, car je n'ai pas d'autre piste pour expliquer comment mon MacBook s'est gu&#233;ri tout seul.

Avez-vous d'autres cas de gu&#233;rison spontan&#233;e, sans l'imposition des mains de Saint Steve ?


----------



## samoussa (19 Mars 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Suite au scintillement chronique de l'écran de mon MacBook au réveil, je me préparais psychologiquement à emmener mon MacBook en SAV, mais...
> ...depuis quelque temps, il a de nouveau un comportement tout à fait normal.
> 
> Je pose donc les hypothèses suivantes :
> ...



Moi j'ai eu des accalmies mais jamais plus de 2 jours et quand ça réapparaissait, c'etait pire qu'avant. Depuis le changement de l'inverter mon macbook marche nikel


----------



## Dolerho (20 Mars 2007)

Changement d'inverter : probl&#232;me regl&#233;.

J'aurais pr&#233;fer&#233; que &#231;a vienne de la dalle : j'aurais plus 2 pixels morts


----------



## labernee (11 Octobre 2007)

Salut à tous,


J'ai également eu le problème de Flashs de luminosité sur mon Macbook blanc.

Changement carte inverter au centre agréé de Marseille en 4 jours. Le problème est fixé depuis 10 jours maintenant, tout est OK.


----------



## Nico IR (3 Décembre 2007)

Est ce que ceux qui ont changé leur inverter ont de nouveau eu du scintillement de l'écran ?
Moi, ils l'ont changé en septembre de mon MB et ce soir, hop, quelques nouveaux scintillement alors que j'en avait plus eu depuis !!!!  

Et bien sur, il est plus en garantie ! Mon futur MBpro aura l'apple care, c'est une certitude !


----------



## Dolerho (4 Décembre 2007)

Inverter et toujours des clignotements pour moi, aussi hors garantie. Un jour j'appellerai Apple France parce que c'est pas normal, le problème est censé être réglé et s'il réapparaît même hors-garanti c'est qu'ils se sont trompés.


----------



## playtime (15 Janvier 2008)

L'écran de mon Macbook 80giga clignotait tout le temps. Pour des raisons de videao, j'ai changé mon disque dur interne pour une plus grosse capacité. Depuis mon macbook ne clignote plus. Ce devait être un problème lié au disque dur interne d'origine.


----------



## shadokmac (26 Mars 2008)

samoussa a dit:


> Ah mais attends une minute
> 
> Suite de mon histoire (voir plus haut)
> 
> ...



Terrible ! Tu pourrais donner le nom de centre qui a ce genre de pratique afin qu'on l'évite ? Ainsi que celui où ça se passe bien ? Et si tu ne peux donner les noms publiquement, peux-tu me les donner par message personnel ? (Mais je pense qu'il serait d'utilité publique que l'information circule, non ?).


----------



## yomanyoman (21 Novembre 2008)

Je crois que j'ai le même problème, pour que vous me confirmiez, regardez cette video ou j'ai filmé les symptomes de mon mac:

[youtube]SsMcHKMwAe4[/youtube]

J'ai remarqué qu'en le frappant au niveau des touches FGH, il se stabilisait. Pas forcmément frapper fort, mais garder ces touches enfoncées avec forces, pendant un petit moment.

Enfin bref, hormis le fait que ceci n'est pas une blague, que puis-je faire pour le reparer, je n'ai pas de SAV, je suis a l'etranger.


----------



## Ax6 (26 Novembre 2008)

yomanyoman a dit:


> Je crois que j'ai le même problème, pour que vous me confirmiez, regardez cette video ou j'ai filmé les symptomes de mon mac:
> 
> [youtube]SsMcHKMwAe4[/youtube]
> 
> ...



Et bien je ne suis pas sûr que tu puisses corriger le problème (ou alors tu es un très bon bricoleur) auquel cas, tu peux démonter ton mac...

Sinon je n'ai pas réussi à trouver un schéma du placement des éléments sous le clavier mac (j'ai pas encore eu le temps de bien chercher) mais si tu regardes sous le mac, tu as l'emplacement batterie qui va du trackpad (coté droit) au bord gauche et du bord avant jusqu'à la première ligne de touches...
Ce que je veux dire par là c'est que d'après l'orientation de cette batterie, il me semble que l'emplacement des barettes de mémoire vive se situe donc à la barre d'espace, et vu la largeur de ces dites barettes, la carte mère devrait être sous les lettres FGH entre autre...

Par ailleurs, pour info, pièce et main d'oeuvre, le changement de la carte mère vaut 900 euros Dixit Apple Center Lens.

Je ne dis pas que c'est la carte mère, mais bon je suis d'avis que la carte graphique étant soudée à celle-ci, c'est peut-être elle que tu touches quand tu appuis sur ces touches (pas sûr du tout, à confirmer par un schéma).

Encore une fois ce ne sont que des suppositions issues d'une longue réflexion de quelques secondes :rateau:

Sinon c'est quel épisode de Naruto Shippudden ?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Novembre 2008)

J'ai eu le même problème sur mes deux macbook Coreduo first gen, je le croyais régler.
La solution fut de faire changer les cartes mère. Et encore, le blackbook s'est remit à reclignoter 6 mois après.


----------



## stan333 (1 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]Hh7FR9mKQss[/YOUTUBE]

On en a pas finit ! j'ai un problème du style mais qui ne concerne pas vraiment le rétroéclairage, je pense que cela vient plutôt de l'écran en lui même.

L'écran de mon macbook pro se met à clignoter et affiche des petites lignes grises formant des carrés à intervalles régulières. L'ordinateur ne répond plus, même si parfois le clignotement s'arrête et la souris redevient active. Obligé de forcer à redémarrer.
Je pense que ceci arrive quand l'ordinateur est assez chaud, passant la barre des 55°C.

J'ai installé smcFanControl afin de contrôler les ventilateurs, surélevé mon mac, et baissé la luminosité le plus bas possible la plupart du temps. Ca a l'air de tenir un peu le coup, mais dès que trop d'applications sont ouvertes (et j'ai au moins 2 périphériques branchés souvent), BIM ça plante !


----------

